# /2[/^]?[0,4]/



## Diman (13. Mai 2016)

Da bei dem neuen 16 Zoller wohl nicht viel geändert wird, mach ich mal ein Sammelthread auf.


----------



## track94 (13. Mai 2016)

Geht es jetzt um Briefmarken........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (13. Mai 2016)

Briefmarken!? Was sind das?


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Mai 2016)

Was soll hier gesammelt werden?


----------



## trolliver (13. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Briefmarken!? Was sind das?


Immerhin wurde der Plural erkannt...


----------



## trifi70 (13. Mai 2016)

Alles gut?


----------



## Diman (13. Mai 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Was soll hier gesammelt werden?


Steht doch alles im Titel. 


trolliver schrieb:


> Immerhin wurde der Plural erkannt...


Hab ich wohl gut geraten.


trifi70 schrieb:


> Alles gut?


Überhaupt nicht 



			
				D(auert) H(alt) L(änger) schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ...,
> der Zustelltermin für Ihr Paket hat sich auf Dienstag geändert.


----------



## track94 (13. Mai 2016)

Also doch Briemarken


----------



## trifi70 (13. Mai 2016)

Klingt "Die Sendung wird im Hermes Verteilzentrum Berlin-Vogelsdorf aufbewahrt." etwa besser?!


----------



## Cyborg (14. Mai 2016)

Ein 2 hoch 0 Rad würde ich gerne sehen.


----------



## Diman (14. Mai 2016)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Ein 2 hoch 0 Rad würde ich gerne sehen.


Ich mach aus deinem Cannondale eins. 



track94 schrieb:


> Also doch Briemarken


Nö. 



trifi70 schrieb:


> Klingt "Die Sendung wird im Hermes Verteilzentrum Berlin-Vogelsdorf aufbewahrt." etwa besser?!


Nicht wirklich.   Um die Wartezeit totzuschlagen, starte ich mal eine "Helm-Diskussion". Denn wie es schön heißt "No brain no game". 













Eigentlich sollte es ein Bell Sidetrack Youth MIPS werden aber die Frauen haben sich gegen mich verschwört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (14. Mai 2016)

Ist doch hüpsch. Noch paar Aufkleber drauf oder Lack neu und ist top.


----------



## giant_r (14. Mai 2016)

der bell sieht so schon ganz gut aus, scheint auch preislich ok. vieleicht ist es etwas old school, aber mich stoert es, wenn die dinger kein insektengitter haben. beim mclon waere mit das etwas wenig belueftung, aber wir wohnen ja auch in katalonien.....
deshalb ist es bei uns ein met crackerjack geworden, uebrigens auch orange-tuerkisblau.


----------



## track94 (14. Mai 2016)

Wir hatten das Problem das unser Kleiner auch einen sehr kleinen Kopf hat deshalb ist es bei uns ein Casco geworden .
Die Belüftung ist allerdings schlecht ....also Schwitzekopf vom feinsten


----------



## giant_r (14. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 493348
> 
> Die Belüftung ist allerdings schlecht ....also Schwitzekopf vom feinsten


dafuer brauchst du dann aber auch kein insektengitter!!


----------



## track94 (14. Mai 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> dafuer brauchst du dann aber auch kein insektengitter!!


Ne das nich ...aber nen Akkufön für unseren MOH ( Mann Ohne Haar )


----------



## trifi70 (14. Mai 2016)

Wie jetz, zum KÜHLEN?! 

Die "Aufbewahrung" bei Hermes Verteilzentrum geht jetzt in die 2. Nacht.  Und ich vermute mal, dass morgen und Montag eher nix ausgeliefert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (14. Mai 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wie jetz, zum KÜHLEN?!


Neeeee zum Haare trocknen....ein paar hat er ja schon


----------



## Diman (14. Mai 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wie jetz, zum KÜHLEN?!











trifi70 schrieb:


> Die "Aufbewahrung" bei Hermes Verteilzentrum geht jetzt in die 2. Nacht.  Und ich vermute mal, dass morgen und Montag eher nix ausgeliefert wird...


Ich hätte auch gehofft, am WE ein paar Runden zu drehen. Aber sogar das Wetter spielt nicht mit.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Mai 2016)

Hier immerhin (noch) troggen. Aber Wind und kalt geworden. Hatte allerdings die ganze Woche genug Frischluft draußen am See. Bei täglich 25 Grad und viel Sonne.  Will also nicht meckern...


----------



## Diman (15. Mai 2016)

Das Wetter war auch bei uns ziemlich gut aber ich musste arbeiten und jetzt am langen WE musste das Wetter natürlich mistig werden.


----------



## Diman (16. Mai 2016)

Weiter geht's mit stylischen Teilen. "Das ist doch meine Tasche!"


----------



## track94 (16. Mai 2016)

Puh...wenn du jetzt noch in den Farben des Helmes weitermachst ,also mit grün ,dann bin ich froh das ich zwei Jungen habe 

Dann werd ich hier beim Weiterlesen eine Sonnenbrille tragen


----------



## Diman (16. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> also mit grün


Schön wäre es, aber ich hab nur noch ein sicherheitsrelevantes Teil in grün.





Übrigens steht mein Sohnemann voll auf grün. Der hat gerade als Trostpreis, da er kein neues Rad bekommt, ein grünes Longboard gekriegt.


----------



## track94 (16. Mai 2016)

Die LVE auf den Fotos is auch nett leicht  mit 193 gr. 

Werd ich wohl auch in den nächsten Tagen ans Rad vom Großen. schrauben 

Hast du mal einen Link zu den Lampen

Fast vergessen ....nettes Longboard


----------



## Diman (17. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link zu den Lampen


Klar.

Silva Commute

Silva Sime Back

Silva Sime Front

Kennt jemand vllt. eine gute Radbrille für Kinder?


----------



## Fisch123 (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (17. Mai 2016)

Cool, wenn meine die hier entdecken, muss ich wohl 3 bestellen...


----------



## Diman (18. Mai 2016)

Die gehen leider als Radbrille nur schwer durch.


----------



## track94 (18. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Die gehen leider als Radbrille nur schwer durch.



Auf einen retro Beach Cruiser wäre die doch perfekt


----------



## Diman (18. Mai 2016)

Ein echtes EDC-Teil, fast immer dabei.




Gibt es auch als hello kitty Variante. 







track94 schrieb:


> Die LVE auf den Fotos is auch nett leicht mit 193 gr.


Gekürzt sogar 178gr, passt aber nicht so gut ins Farbschema.


----------



## Diman (18. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> passt aber nicht so gut ins Farbschema.


Was aber kein Problem mehr ist


----------



## track94 (18. Mai 2016)

Wow  und der Lenker kriegt doch sicherlich dann auch eine etwas andere Farbe


----------



## Diman (19. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> eine etwas andere Farbe


Ich könnte mal probieren, Carbon habe ich noch nie lackiert.

Hier noch die letzten Teile


----------



## Diman (19. Mai 2016)

Jetzt heißt es aufs Rad warten.


----------



## track94 (19. Mai 2016)

Man ...immer nur häppchenweise...du willst wohl das Sommerloch füllen  

Warten kann schlimm sein ...mein Großer wartet auch schon seit letzter Woche auf sein Rad und gestern sind dann schon Tränen geflossen :'(

Ich werd aber auch langsam ungeduldig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (19. Mai 2016)

ah, ein Fibertop Lenker auf pinkem Tune-Vorbau - ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Diman (19. Mai 2016)

@Roelof Sag mal, habt ihr die kurzen Pedalachsen mal bestellt oder doch nicht dazu gekommen?


----------



## Roelof (19. Mai 2016)

Nein haben wir nicht. Das waren aber keine kurzen, sondern leichte, nur unverhältnismäßig teuer...


----------



## Roelof (19. Mai 2016)

Frag mal bei Federleicht an, die bieten für Welgo Pedale Aluachsen an. Vl. Sind die kürzer


----------



## trifi70 (19. Mai 2016)

Kurier-Style. Ist der Lenker nicht etwas kurz? 


Diman schrieb:


> Ich könnte mal probieren, Carbon habe ich noch nie lackiert.
> 
> Hier noch die letzten Teile


----------



## trifi70 (19. Mai 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Nein haben wir nicht. Das waren aber keine kurzen, sondern leichte, nur unverhältnismäßig teuer...


Wenn man die leichten kürzer macht, müssten die doch *noch* leichter werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (19. Mai 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wenn man die leichten kürzer macht, müssten die doch *noch* leichter werden.


----------



## Diman (19. Mai 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Kurier-Style. Ist der Lenker nicht etwas kurz?


Dafür aber extrem leicht 0gr.


----------



## trifi70 (19. Mai 2016)

Jo.  Ella braucht den Lenker nur noch als Montagehilfe für Schalt- und Bremshebel, sie übt gerade freihändig fahren. Gut, dass sie dabei die Hello Kitty Handschuhe trägt, die Du auch auf dem Foto hast. 

Da Ella mit ihren knapp 7 Jahren immer noch Spaß am Laufrad fahren hat und das Puky doch inzwischen etwas klein geworden ist, haben wir gestern aus den schon rumliegenden Teilen des nächsten Rades flugs ein 24" "Laufrad" gebaut. Das war ein Spaß. Manche Kinder brauchten eine ganze Weile bis sie merkten: Ella, Dein Fahrrad hat ja gar keine Pedale!   Und alle wollten mal Probe fahren.


----------



## Diman (20. Mai 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> haben wir gestern aus den schon rumliegenden Teilen des nächsten Rades flugs ein 24" "Laufrad" gebaut. Das war ein Spaß.


 Es gibt sogar Laufräder für große Kinder. Hier zB. Laufrad und Roller in einem


----------



## trifi70 (20. Mai 2016)

Danke. Cool.  Aber war ja klar, is wie imma: wenn ich schon mal ne Idee habe... dann gibs das schon. Habe auch schon Roller für Erwachsene gesehen. Sogar in live: vorne 26", hinten 20". Derjenige fährt richtige Touren damit so wie ich mit dem Rennrad. Gibts als Straßenversion und auch fürs Gelände (dann gerne mit Mow Jow am Hinterrad). Und immer mal die Seite wechseln, sonst ist die Belastung zu einseitig... 

Ich seh grad: Dein geposteter Roller scheint von einem dieser (wenigen) Hersteller solcher Erwachsenenroller zu sein.


----------



## Roelof (20. Mai 2016)

Für die Straße nemmt man dann aber doch lieber 2x 700Cc


----------



## trifi70 (20. Mai 2016)

Gibs meines Wissens aber nicht ohne Kurbel.


----------



## Diman (20. Mai 2016)

@Roelof Sicher dat???


----------



## Roelof (20. Mai 2016)

Nein, das geht leichter.... sowas mein ich:


----------



## Roelof (20. Mai 2016)

oder mit etwas mehr Aerotic:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (20. Mai 2016)

Schick, schick. Bei mir im Keller wäre nur noch für den hier Platz


----------



## trifi70 (20. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> @Roelof Sicher dat???


Da  könnten (mit den richtigen "Laufrädern"  ) schicke 26" Triathlon Reifen (Michi Ironman oder so  ) drauf passen. Wäre dann nicht 700, sondern 650er (bzw. 571 Felge). Gebäckträger und Kotflügel müssten dann latürnich abmontiert werden... 

Schicke LAUFräder


----------



## trifi70 (20. Mai 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> oder mit etwas mehr Aerotic:


Ohje, Spinergy Selbstmörderrad. Naja, am Roller mags gehen...


----------



## Diman (21. Mai 2016)

Elsa und Anna, schlimmer als StarWars bei den Jungen.


----------



## Diman (22. Mai 2016)

Pünktlich zu schönem Wetter 









6,8 ohne Pedale. Die Farbe ist super aber ich hab jetzt ein Problem pink passt überhaupt nicht zu pink.


----------



## track94 (22. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist mir klar warum unser noch nicht da ist ...kommen die so verpackt ?

Super Farbe .....aber alle Nuancen von pink ist vielleicht doch zuviel des Guten


----------



## Diman (22. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> kommen die so verpackt ?


Ja. Die Verpackung wurde prompt zu einem Haus umgebaut. Gummibärchen liegen auch bei. KUbikes 


track94 schrieb:


> Super Farbe .....aber alle Nuancen von pink ist vielleicht doch zuviel des Guten


Lasur pink, müsste dazu zahlen. Die Kleine meinte, ich habe in pink bestellt und das ist doch lila.


----------



## track94 (22. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Ja. Die Verpackung wurde prompt zu einem Haus umgebaut. Gummibärchen liegen auch bei. KUbikes
> 
> Lasur pink, müsste dazu zahlen. Die Kleine meinte, ich habe in pink bestellt und das ist doch lila.


Ich hoffe das mit der Farbe schaut sich bei der Dame noch schön oder weg ...sonst möcht ich jetzt nicht in deiner Haut stecken 

So ein Haus von ca. 1 m3 Volumen hab ich auch noch auf dem Dachboden ..dabei hatte ich nur ein Treppengitter bestellt aber günstigeres Spielzeug gibt es nicht


----------



## Deleted234438 (22. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Pünktlich zu schönem Wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6,8 kg? Kubikes gibt ja eig. 5,8 kg auf seiner Website an, 1 kg wäre eine ganze Menge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (22. Mai 2016)

da ist sicher die autmatix drin, denn sonst stimmt das gewicht bei ku-bikes. unser 16 ku wiegt mit minimaltuning incl. pedalen 5.7 kg. inzwischen haette ich die automatix aber auch gerne. die farbe ist súper. viel spass damit.


----------



## Diman (22. Mai 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> da ist sicher die autmatix drin


Ja. Die Kleine kann jetzt nicht nur bergab zum Kindergarten rollen, sondern auch zurück nach Hause. 







track94 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das mit der Farbe schaut sich bei der Dame noch schön oder weg ...sonst möcht ich jetzt nicht in deiner Haut stecken


Die Kleine hat erstaunlich gelassen reagiert, die Farbe ist wirklich genial. Nur schwer am Foto festzuhalten.


----------



## trifi70 (22. Mai 2016)

Unser Moskito hat identische Farbe und kam damals super an. Die Verpackung ist ja echt witzig. Aber gut, passt scheinbar noch ins DHL-Format und man muss wirklich gar nix schrauben.


----------



## Cyborg (23. Mai 2016)

Warum denn kein Supurb mehr?


----------



## Diman (23. Mai 2016)

Keine bzw. keine Custom-Farben und liefern will Basti auch noch nicht. Ich wollte zuerst CNOC16 holen, aber es war sehr schnell ausverkauft. Die wollen alle einfach kein Geld verdienen.


----------



## Diman (23. Mai 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> man muss wirklich gar nix schrauben


Ich habe nur Bremsschuhe fester angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (23. Mai 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Keine bzw. keine Custom-Farben und liefern will Basti auch noch nicht. Ich wollte zuerst CNOC16 holen, aber es war sehr schnell ausverkauft. Die wollen alle einfach kein Geld verdienen.



Wie lang war deine Lieferzeit ?


----------



## arghlol (23. Mai 2016)

Bei uns ist vor ein paar Tagen auch so ein Paket mit sehr ähnlichem Inhalt angekommen.
Gute 10 Tage hat es gedauert.


----------



## track94 (23. Mai 2016)

Dankö


----------



## Diman (23. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Wie lang war deine Lieferzeit ?


Auch ca. 10 Tage glaube ich, allerdings wurde bei mir auch die Gabel in der Rahmenfarbe gepulvert.


----------



## Diman (25. Mai 2016)

Hat schon jemand Kubikes 16 auseinander gebaut? Was wiegen denn die Teile (Innenlager, Steuersatz etc.)?


----------



## Diman (27. Mai 2016)

Keiner? Nicht euer Ernst.  Na dann werde ich wohl der Erste sein.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Mai 2016)

Du, mach ma, interessiert mich auch. 
Ich bin leider nur für Merida und Kania "zuständig".


----------



## Diman (29. Mai 2016)

Ich versuche ja.

Jetzt probiere ich mal mit neuer Farbe


----------



## track94 (29. Mai 2016)

GRÜN .......das schick lieber zu uns


----------



## Roelof (30. Mai 2016)

@Diman offtopic-Frage: wie bist du denn mit dem BG-Teil zufrieden?? ich hab da auch so ein Teil zu Hause, beim ersten Mal Baum klein machen ist mir die Kante ausgebrochen... Hast du mit dem Skelett andere Erfahrungen gemacht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (31. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> GRÜN .......das schick lieber zu uns


Würde sogar passen die Farbe. 


Roelof schrieb:


> offtopic-Frage: wie bist du denn mit dem BG-Teil zufrieden??


Ich benutze es als Paketöffner bis jetzt hält.


----------



## Diman (8. Juni 2016)

Polierpaste für neues Projekt.


----------



## track94 (8. Juni 2016)

So ich glaub jetzt bin ich raus


----------



## Diman (8. Juni 2016)

Wieso?


----------



## Linipupini (8. Juni 2016)

Ich habe das ganze hier auch noch nicht verstanden. 
Vielleicht bin ich aber einfach nur zu dämlich.


----------



## Diman (8. Juni 2016)

Und das ist auch gut so. Sorry ich konnte nicht anders.  Jetzt ist das ein Pimp my Kubikes 16 Fred. Kommt ein 20er wird es ein Pimp my ????? 20 Faden. Smalltalk gehört natürlich dazu, ich werde doch nicht wegen ein paar Bilder und Kommentare ein Fred aufmachen.  Vllt. gibt es noch eine oder andere Auf- Umbau noch dazu.


----------



## track94 (8. Juni 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so. Sorry ich konnte nicht anders.  Jetzt ist das ein Pimp my Kubikes 16 Fred. Kommt ein 20er wird es ein Pimp my ????? 20 Faden. Smalltalk gehört natürlich dazu, ich werde doch nicht wegen ein paar Bilder und Kommentare ein Fred aufmachen.  Vllt. gibt es noch eine oder andere Auf- Umbau noch dazu.



Ahhhh......aber wohin jetzt mit dem grün...


----------



## Diman (9. Juni 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> aber wohin jetzt mit dem grün...


Wieder zu dir??? 

Sooo, ein neues Projekt inspiriert von Bildern von @Roelof. Die Polierpaste ist auch schon da.






Fahren eure Kinder überhaupt Tretroller?


----------



## track94 (9. Juni 2016)

Jepp aber meistens im Urlaub .........also ab heute 3 Wochen  

Ich bin ja damals 1880 noch mit dem Holzroller zur Schule....
Wir haben noch einen Puky mit Luftbereifung den will der Große nicht fahren ..zu schwer also Feinkost Albrecht mit Kunstoffreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (14. Juni 2016)

Dito hier, Puky mit Luft. Gibs glaube nicht mehr in "neu". Wird ca. 1x die Woche gefahren. Läuft nicht sonderlich leicht, dafür komfortabel.


----------



## track94 (14. Juni 2016)

Unser Albrecht ist gerade schwer in Arbeit


----------



## Diman (15. Juni 2016)

Ein wenig Action auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten.









DH


----------



## KIV (20. Juni 2016)

Super Idee: Kleidchen statt "Marsh Guard"..!


*duckundweg*


----------



## Diman (20. Juni 2016)

Ich hab dafür richtig auf die Mütze gekriegt.


----------



## Diman (22. Juni 2016)

Wie versprochen ein paar Teile nachgewogen.




27gr.




16gr.
















171gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (22. Juni 2016)

Resteverwertung für mehr passive Sicherheit


----------



## Diman (23. Juni 2016)

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag. Wenn man den Vorbau gegen Kcnc Fly  tauschen will, braucht man entweder 2,5mm Spacer oder der Gabelschaft muss gekürzt werden. Der Lenker lässt sich nicht ohne Weiteres tauschen hier müssen auch Bremshebel ausgetauscht  werden (Der org. Lenker ist dünn und die Klemmschellen passen auf einen Standard-Lenker nicht ).


----------



## dasphonk (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

Kannst Du vielleicht noch ein Foto von vorn einstellen? Ich bin kurz davor unsere Tochter auch ein 16er zu bestellen und bin nur noch beim Design unschlüssig (Sterne oder Prinzessin)

Habe geade in Deinem Album eins gefunden...hat sich also erledigt.


----------



## Diman (26. Juli 2016)

Noch mehr pink also.


----------



## milanp1000 (26. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend, aufgrund des Forums bin ich jetzt auch Teil des Clubs. The beauty ist heute angekommen. Tolle Verarbeitung, super netter Kontakt!









LG und Danke für die Inspiration!

Milan

Sent from my Paris using Tapatalk


----------



## dasphonk (27. Juli 2016)

Das wird hier langsam der Club der pinken Kubikes. Unsere Tochter hat auch zum 4. Geburtstag ihr Kubike bekommen.


----------



## milanp1000 (27. Juli 2016)

Cool, auch mit Automatix. Meine Kleine bekommt ihr Fahrrad am Freitag zum 4ten Geburtstag.
Freu mich schon darauf es ihr zu geben. 
Wie kommt ihr damit zurecht?

LG, Milan


----------



## dasphonk (27. Juli 2016)

Sie ist vorher ein Jahr mit einem 12" Specialized Hotrock unterwegs. Prinzipiell ein schönes Rad, aber 1kg schwerer. Das hatte auch eine Rücktrittbremse. Für das Vorderrad war der Hebel praktisch nicht nutzbar, weil zu schwer bedienbar.
Das ist bei dem Kubikes komplett anders. Vom ersten Moment hat es gut mit den Bremsehebeln funktioniert. Das 1 kg Mindergweicht macht sich deutlich bemerkbar. Sie ist flotter unterwegs und kommt Steigungen besser rauf.
Die Automatik ist super. Jetzt ist die Nähmaschinenzeit vorbei, wenn die Lütte schnell am treten ist.

Kurz....Bike ist super und die Kleine hat Viel Viel Spaß


----------



## Diman (28. Juli 2016)

Schöne Bikes! Weiter so.


----------



## dasphonk (28. Juli 2016)

Hat irgendwer schon einen passenden Gepäckträger entdeckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (30. Juli 2016)

@dasphonk Gepäckträger?  Ich hatte mal einen bei Kokua gesehen evtl. passt er auch.

__
So jetzt kann ich Lenker&Vorbau austauschen.


----------



## track94 (30. Juli 2016)

Taugen die ?


----------



## Diman (30. Juli 2016)

Mal sehen, machen aber ganz passablen Eindruck


----------



## nadine09 (30. Juli 2016)

Mit meinen BB7 taugen die sehr gut. Aber ich fürchte, dass sie nicht einen einzigen Hinfaller überleben werden. 

Unser Knirps hat in einem Jahr schon zwei vollalu massiv Hebel verbogen. Nur alleine durch unkontrolliertes Umfallen des Rades . Da würde ich den Aest Hebelchen keinen Tag überlebenschance geben .


----------



## Diman (2. August 2016)

Meine Kleine ist da sehr vorsichtig, es wird nichts geschmissen oder fallen gelassen. Und vom Rad ist die nur einmal in zwei Jahren abgeflogen.


----------



## nadine09 (2. August 2016)

Die Mädels sind einfach viel vorsichtiger  ich bin gespannt auf das Resultat


----------



## Diman (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte keine Lust mehr auf externe Akkus.


----------



## track94 (9. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Farbe


----------



## track94 (27. Januar 2017)

Sind wir hier eigentlich schon durch .......oder gibt es was erwähnenswert neues .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (4. Mai 2017)

track94 schrieb:


> oder gibt es was erwähnenswert neues .....


Nicht so richtig nur ein neuer Roller in passender Farbe


----------



## Diman (4. Juni 2017)

Die Schraube verloren, gefährliche Sache. 





Jemand eine Idee wo ich eine Ersatzschraube bekomme?


----------

